# Specialized hog light



## warren55 (Apr 14, 2010)

I work with game management, and would like some ideas on a hunting light. Archaic laws limit even state agencies to 6 volt lights and we need special permits.

I would like to build something that would light up the woods when we cull wild hogs. Power/run time is not a concern, I don't mind lugging a 6v gel cell or a tractor battery, as we hunt stationary.

I have a shop and do metal work and Fiberglas. I want to build something impressive, but for less than a SF Hellfighter.

Can anyone start me off in the right direction, after all I am "unenlightened".

Thank you,
Warren


----------



## clint357 (Apr 15, 2010)

I actually was just looking into this for a friend. What type of distance are you looking at? I only deal with LED applications, but I'm sure that the HID guys will want to chime in on this particular situation. My suggestion would be an sst-90 with a 4" condenser lens. The lens is about $75, the LED is about $60, and driving it would be a custom build and probably be around $75. This would need to be in an aluminum enclosure to dissipate heat. This setup would give you good light at about 150 yards. HID may be the better choice for this though if your looking to spot anywhere over 150 yards and power consumption is not a concern.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 15, 2010)

Warren, what's your budget and do you still have to use a 6V light?

Here's guess to get you started...

http://magnalight.com/pc-1908-64-15...-watt-hid--3200-lumens--spot-flood-combo.aspx


----------



## clint357 (Apr 15, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Warren, what's your budget and do you still have to use a 6V light?
> 
> Here's guess to get you started...
> 
> http://magnalight.com/pc-1908-64-15...-watt-hid--3200-lumens--spot-flood-combo.aspx


 

Wow, I don't think you're going to beat that for the money. Looks like it would be pretty easy to mount to a rifle if you wanted to.


----------



## spencer (Apr 15, 2010)

But its 12V-24V so its out.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Apr 15, 2010)

Another thing I experience with hogging with lights, white is fine if they are far away or if you don't aim the light right at them. If you want to weapon mount it, I've found that red works best.

Here is something to look at. You can contact the guy and see if he will make a 6v unit for you. He makes these lights, lots of guys swear by them.....and we need to get him over here on CPF!! http://www.texasboars.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22_43


----------



## Patriot (Apr 16, 2010)

spencer said:


> But its 12V-24V so its out.




That's kinda what I was trying to find out for sure but I guess he hasn't been back here. 

Warren, if more than 6V isn't allowed I'd probably go for the O-Light SR-90.


----------



## Linger (Apr 16, 2010)

Edit - wow, this is a huge walk-through idea, you could customize this to remain in your 6v limit
http://www.kolumbus.fi/hietala2/jukka/teholed/teholed.htm

you might have more luck reading in the scuba and also in the bicycle lights section. A lot of people there post home made lights.

For example, this posted included a huge number of pictures basically walking you through the entire build.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/246110

You have lots of options. Some simpler ones would be putting higher output halogen bulb in a 'budget' 6v lantern light. (the $10 ones that come with a car-plug-in) Put a decent bi-pin bulb in there and you'll have just short a thousand lumens for only a few bucks. Easy to do this a few times over and make a nice rack.

Alternatively with your LED's, (forward voltage approx 3.5v) you'll need a driver that will reduce the voltage down for your emitters.
You'll need a large metal heatsink to mount the emitters on. Here are some pics for different ideas:
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut970&cat=74
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/227965

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247226

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/258401

http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut966

The most efficient emitter is the cree xpg.
http://www.cutter.com.au/proddetail.php?prod=cut937
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/268802

(With some beam-shots at the bottom)
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/266128

But you can use anything, since you're not 'pushing the envelope' for efficency I do recommend using anything discounted. But if you wanted to go leading edge, you could also get the Luminus ssr-90 (takes up to [email protected]) or the Lumins cst-360 (which is basically 4x more powerful...its big). With the Luminus emitters you could use 3 of them 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/257443

--Or more then 3 (just keep in mind, you wire each of them in parralel not series to keep your volts down)--
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/267667

Or triple p7's - you could do many of these, like 3x triple p7's.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/265855

Or more then triple p7's
http://personal.inet.fi/koti/elinajajukka/40W%20led/40W%20led.htm
(link reposted from here:https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/269266)


----------



## warren55 (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow!

Thanks guys!

I've got plenty to sift through.

It has to be 6v. Doesn't have to be weapon mounted, I always have a spotter with me. I've got a SF M952XM07 with a KT1-HA 6V TurboHead Conversion. It's not as good as my M962XM07 with aKT4-HA TurboHead Conversion but that's 9 volts so it stays on the 9mm AR.

I've built an AR-15 in 458 SOCOM for this job, so max range would be 125yds.

I've picked up a Primos 100 Yard Scope Light and a Primos Night Blaster 250 Yard Scope Light.
They are quite over rated in output for their price. 
More looks than function.

I don't have a budget, but I would like to keep it under $350-$400.
I've got other projects to build for upcoming work.

Flashlight guys are the BEST! 
I wouldn't get this kind of cooperation in a gun forum.


----------



## kingofwylietx (Apr 16, 2010)

warren55 said:


> I don't have a budget, but I would like to keep it under $350-$400.
> I've got other projects to build for upcoming work.


With a .458, you have the rifle covered. Some of these lights can be mounted on your AR, which I find convenient (I don't normally have a spotter with me). Unless you go full custom, you're budget is more than adequate for what you want. I use 2 SF 6P's on my AR, it works great. I'm planning to get red led dropins for the 6P's from Nailbender, which should be even better (red leds eliminate the need for the red lens, so you get more light).



warren55 said:


> Flashlight guys are the BEST!
> I wouldn't get this kind of cooperation in a gun forum.


Maybe you need a different gun forum. I don't know where you live, but check out TexasGunTalk.com and TexasBoars.com. Both of these forums have a lot of people on them from areas other than Texas. TexasBoars is dedicated to hog hunting in Texas. They cover all tactics/equipment and have discussed all lights, night vision, calibers, etc.....and don't mind covering it all again. They are always happy to recommend something for you or just give an opinion for something you are wondering about.


----------



## jaundice (Apr 16, 2010)

warren55 said:


> Archaic laws limit even state agencies to 6 volt lights and we need special permits.


 
Warren;

Does this mean that you can ONLY use 6v, or that you must use 6v or less?

Also, does this light need to be rifle mounted, or hand held for spotlighting?

Thanks,

-John


----------



## warren55 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm lovin' the DIY stuff, being a tinkerer myself.
And my wife speaks Finnish! 
I recognized the language in the bicycle link and she was happy to translate.

6 volts or less is the legal limit. Doesn't matter weapon mounted or hand held, we go in groups, so there's extra hands and eyes.

I'll definitely look at the Texas forums.....would like to say more but probably get in trouble..... 

Again, thank you guys for all the info!

Warren

What can I do for you? Anyone reload ammo, I've got brass to share....


----------



## llanogold (Apr 17, 2010)

Hello Warren
I manage a couple of ranches here in the Texas Hill country. I also Hunt with the 458 Socom. I also build hunting lights.
I like green over the red. You will get more lumens out of the green lights verses the reds, also the red is absorbed by dark object. I use this bulb alot http://ledsupply.com/endorstar.php. I run mine with a 12v gel cell and a 750ma buck puck http://ledsupply.com/wired-buckpuck.php. You can run this light with a 6v gel cell and a boost puck. Light building is fun. Good luck. I have a web site for hog hunting and lights and feeders. If you have any questions about building hog lights give me a call.
http://www.theboarbusters.com 
Thanks
Todd


----------



## Linger (Apr 18, 2010)

Some production 'industrial' lighting examples, you could do a decent imatation if you've got a metal shop:
http://www.luxeonstar.com/Nemalux-LED-Lighting-Fixtures-s/107.htm


If you're able to pick a bit of direction, it may be helpful for others to give you gradually more specific answers.

For example, if you want to by-pass the 'soldering little bits' part, you could:

-Run 6v through a whack of these
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.11836
They'll get hot so you need to give them a thermal path to a big piece of metal.

-Cree xpg are 'the newest' and most efficient led so these will get a bit less hot and put out a bit more light, for a few more $.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32953
You'll still need to mount them, then just run a +'ve to the bottom spring and a -'ve to the outer case (your whole mount could be a common negative if the battery had enough amps for how ever many modules you mounted.

-This is a 5emitter cluster, again 6v is within spec. A few of these and you'd have decent light. (could even rifle mount one in a [email protected] light) http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35241

-If you can get a 4v power source, you could use fewer of these (quad die emitter)
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36030


----------

